# whats the main difference?



## budman56 (May 21, 2007)

What is the main difference between male and female plants? Are female buds better? OR do male plants even bud affectivley or as good? My buddys and I were aving a argument have to know whos right. Thanks.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 21, 2007)

Hey budman 56. The main difference between male and female plants is that females develop buds, whereas males develop sacs.

Male plants have very little THC content. Females have a much higher THC content.

Hope that clears it up for you


----------

